# Patsy and Nonna's Waiting Room



## EScherer20 (Jan 13, 2015)

These are my two Nigerian does, Patsy and Nonna. They were both bred to Prairie Wood PB Checotah. They are both first fresheners, as am I ray:! The pictures make them look so much smaller (especially Patsy) but it could also be my eager new mama eyes! I am excited that I felt baby kicks with both of them this week (first time I felt). Patsy has built a cute little udder, Nonna has not yet. Looking forward to seeing the changes this month!


----------



## rachelseden (Dec 8, 2013)

Adorable! My goats also look much less prego in pictures!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## EScherer20 (Jan 13, 2015)

Took some more pictures of the girls when the sun came out for a bit. It has been raining a lot here.


----------



## EScherer20 (Jan 13, 2015)

Patsy didn't want to get her feet wet.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look good!


----------



## rachelseden (Dec 8, 2013)

Here's my bred Nigerian doe for comparison. She should kid this week or next. Theses pics were taken a week or two ago, so she's bigger now. You're right about how they look bigger in person!


----------



## EScherer20 (Jan 13, 2015)

ksalvagno said:


> They look good!


Thank you! You have helped me a lot with all of my crazy questions and subdued my worrying.


----------



## EScherer20 (Jan 13, 2015)

rachelseden said:


> Here's my bred Nigerian doe for comparison. She should kid this week or next. Theses pics were taken a week or two ago, so she's bigger now. You're right about how they look bigger in person!


Awe she is so cute. You can see those babies, she looks bigger than my girls but gives me an idea of how they might look when they are that far along.


----------



## EScherer20 (Jan 13, 2015)

Well Patsy is feeling pregnant. She has been napping much more than usual. Nonna is the big napper in the family. 3 more weeks!


----------



## EScherer20 (Jan 13, 2015)

Apparently Nonna is claiming the new shed as her's. She butted Patsy out of it and then decided to lay down in it. We hadn't finished laying the mats down yet but she didn't care. Got water hung up and next have to add a hay feeder.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Funny girl!


----------



## EScherer20 (Jan 13, 2015)

First kid! Oh wait that one is mine. Well at least the pen is kid approved. 15 days!


----------



## EScherer20 (Jan 13, 2015)

Pictures on day 134 for Patsy 133 for Nonna.


----------



## EScherer20 (Jan 13, 2015)

Well now I am getting anxious! I hooked up the baby monitor, got my kidding supplies all organized, and now I am counting down the days. Girls looks good. Nonna is still so spunky. Patsy has slowed down a bit, she has gotten wide and grunts when she is laying down. I am still thinking Nonna has a single in there, she is pretty small but I can feel some little kicks (I was worried about a false pregnancy) when she will hold still long enough. Patsy won't tolerate me feeling her belly (she is pretty feisty these days).
8 days!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

cute kid even if it isn't a goat. lol


----------



## EScherer20 (Jan 13, 2015)

Things are still quiet here. Patsy is on day 140 and Nonna is 139. It is going to be close to 90 degrees tomorrow. I was in their shoes this time last year, not very comfortable in that heat.
Today they are enjoying the shade of their "patio."


----------



## EScherer20 (Jan 13, 2015)

The girls are very restless tonight. Both lay down for just a few minutes and then get up. They are wagging their tails a lot. I haven't read anything about that, is that any indication of labor?
I haven't locked them up. Our pen is small and they seem to want to walk around.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully they will kid soon for you.


----------



## EScherer20 (Jan 13, 2015)

No babies yet...


----------



## EScherer20 (Jan 13, 2015)

Day 143 for Patsy, 142 for Nonna.

Nonna was making "buck" sounds at Patsy and trying to mount her. Guessing this is just hormones? She is the alpha doe as well. 

I have been grooming them since they are pretty itchy. Patsy has a very itchy udder. She won't let me just feel it but she is happy to have some scratches. This is the first feel I have been able to get, there is definitely milk in there.


----------



## EScherer20 (Jan 13, 2015)

Still waiting...

We had some pretty bad storms here last night and I am grateful to say no one picked then to kid. 

Patsy's kids are still up high, she is due tomorrow. She spent yesterday afternoon in the small shed by herself. Then joined Nonna for the night in the big shed.

Nonna barely looks pregnant but I can see a kid rolling around (she won't hold still for me to see). 

I have tried feeling for ligaments but they both squirm away from me before I can tell what I am feeling.

Well hopefully these babies decide to come out this weekend while my husband is home, then I won't have to juggle my baby and their babies!


----------



## EScherer20 (Jan 13, 2015)

And waiting...

Both girls have bagged up. Still no idea about ligaments. Some noticeable changes in behavior. Nonna decided that my arms needed to be licked clean. She has taken to napping in the corner of one shed behind the hay bag. Patsy is pretty affectionate towards her. She has been hanging out in the other shed but as usual has joined Nonna in the big shed.

This waiting game is killing me!


----------



## EScherer20 (Jan 13, 2015)

Well Patsy woke me up at 5 this morning. Jumped out of bed to see what was going on and she was just talking. Since then she has lost her plug and her udder is SO full. Poor thing, when she pees it touches the ground, she even has to do a high step to walk. She has spent most of the day walking or standing, and talking to me when she sees me. Ate her grain but not interested in hay. 
I am planning on a long night.

No change in Nonna. She has just been mellow today.


----------



## EScherer20 (Jan 13, 2015)

Well Patsy thankfully waited till after a horrible hail storm to kid. She woke me up with a LOUD scream at 1. Her water had already broken and kid #1 was on its way. Had a panic moment when I just saw a nose and a tongue sticking out. Ran back into the house to get my keys (kidding supplies in garage) to realize I had locked myself out. Thank goodness I have the most level headed husband. He helped with through the whole thing as I shouted random requests. The kid had one leg out and the other back but Patsy had no problem.
First kid was a girl, looks so much like Patsy and appears to be chamoisee with white. She has a dot on her nose.
About 10 minutes later she gave another such and out slid a little boy. He is a pinto, mainly white with black and brown markings. He has a little mustache, so cute.
Both kids are nursing great. Patsy is a wonderful mom. She had some grain, molasses water, and a treat. Whole family has taken some naps (now my turn).
Now it's Nonna's turn.


----------



## EScherer20 (Jan 13, 2015)

Here are some better shots. Now the fun part of naming them!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Congrats on the little lovelies!


----------



## rachelseden (Dec 8, 2013)

They are gorgeous kids!


----------



## EScherer20 (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks everyone. They are doing great, nursing well and hopping all around. 

Nonna has some discharge, looks like today will be her day! She has lost her ligaments, having the same reaction as Patsy did when I run my hand down her back.


----------



## EScherer20 (Jan 13, 2015)

Nonna had a single buckling around midnight. He needed some assistance and luckily I have a great mentor who walked me through it. He is a big boy and had his hoof pushed against her pelvis. Nonna was pretty tired but did great to get him out. He is nursing great and she is taking great care of him. She wasn't too sure what to think about him but once she started cleaning him her instincts kicked in.

Happy family!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------

